# Ridiculous weather



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

What a waste of an opener!!! What next? :******:


----------



## Cin (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogs are loving it.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

That what it looks like on my deck too.


----------

